# vtiger installation on freebsd 10.2



## Blubb (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi guys

I tried to install a vtiger on a FAMP.
In the installation guide it is recommended to use PHP version 5.2.x but I could not find it anywhere (ports, packages). So I installed the actual PHP version and tried to install, then I become this page:


```
Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 17

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 18

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 19

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 20

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 21

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 22

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 23

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 24

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 25

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 26

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 27

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 28

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 29

Fatal error: Call to undefined function session_name() in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/libraries/HTTP_Session/Session.php on line 318
```

Does somebody know what I can do to solve this problem?
I tried it with installing PHP version 5.4 but I've got the same problem.

Or somebody knows how to install PHP 5.2.x on the server?

Some help would be great

best greetings 

blubb


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2016)

PHP 5.2 is seriously outdated and has been End-of-Life for quite some time. Do not use unless you like having your server hacked. 

As for the notices (they're not errors!): https://wiki.vtiger.com/index.php/System_Requirements#PHP_Configuration

The last line is an actual error and is because you're missing www/php56-session (That's assuming you used PHP 5.6).


----------



## Blubb (Feb 16, 2016)

SirDice said:


> PHP 5.2 is seriously outdated and has been End-of-Life for quite some time. Do not use unless you like having your server hacked.
> 
> As for the notices (they're not errors!): https://wiki.vtiger.com/index.php/System_Requirements#PHP_Configuration
> 
> The last line is an actual error and is because you're missing www/php56-session (That's assuming you used PHP 5.6).




Hello and thanks for the fast answer.

i installed the session php mod and now i become the following errors


```
Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 17

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 18

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 19

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 20

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 21

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 22

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 23

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 24

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 25

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 26

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 27

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 28

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 29

Notice: Undefined index: authenticated_user_id in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/main/WebUI.php on line 44

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: current_language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/Globals.php on line 21

Fatal error: Call to undefined function ctype_space() in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/libraries/htmlpurifier/library/HTMLPurifier/Token/Text.php on line 26
```


did you know how i can solved it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2016)

Again, a notice is not an error. 

The only error is at the end, and is because you're missing textproc/php56-ctype


----------



## Blubb (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for your help.

Now the installation guide runs but the entire site is full with notices 


```
Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 17

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 18

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 19

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 20

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 21

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 22

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 23

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 24

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 25

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 26

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 27

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 28

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 29

Notice: Undefined index: authenticated_user_id in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/main/WebUI.php on line 44

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: current_language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/Globals.php on line 21

Notice: Undefined property: Install_Index_view::$viewer in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/Controller.php on line 117

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: theme in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31
[IMG]http://192.168.178.236/vtigercrm/%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cb%3ENotice%3C/b%3E:%20%20Undefined%20index:%20theme%20in%20%3Cb%3E/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php%3C/b%3E%20on%20line%20%3Cb%3E31%3C/b%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cb%3ENotice%3C/b%3E:%20%20Undefined%20index:%20theme%20in%20%3Cb%3E/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php%3C/b%3E%20on%20line%20%3Cb%3E31%3C/b%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Elayouts/vlayout/skins/images/logo.png[/IMG]

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670
Installation Wizard

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670
Welcome
[IMG]http://192.168.178.236/vtigercrm/%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cb%3ENotice%3C/b%3E:%20%20Undefined%20index:%20theme%20in%20%3Cb%3E/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php%3C/b%3E%20on%20line%20%3Cb%3E31%3C/b%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cb%3ENotice%3C/b%3E:%20%20Undefined%20index:%20theme%20in%20%3Cb%3E/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php%3C/b%3E%20on%20line%20%3Cb%3E31%3C/b%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Elayouts/vlayout/skins/images/help.png[/IMG]
[IMG]http://192.168.178.236/vtigercrm/%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cb%3ENotice%3C/b%3E:%20%20Undefined%20index:%20theme%20in%20%3Cb%3E/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php%3C/b%3E%20on%20line%20%3Cb%3E31%3C/b%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cb%3ENotice%3C/b%3E:%20%20Undefined%20index:%20theme%20in%20%3Cb%3E/usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php%3C/b%3E%20on%20line%20%3Cb%3E31%3C/b%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Elayouts/vlayout/skins/images/wizard_screen.png[/IMG]

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670
Welcome to Vtiger CRM 6 Setup Wizard

Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670
This wizard will guide you through the installation of Vtiger CRM6






Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/LanguageHandler.php on line 157
Powered by vtiger CRM 6.4.0   © 2004 - 2016  vtiger.com  |  
Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/LanguageHandler.php on line 157
Read License  |  
Notice: Undefined index: language in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/BaseModel.php on line 31

Notice: Undefined index: action in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: file in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/utils/ListViewUtils.php on line 670

Notice: Undefined index: in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/includes/runtime/LanguageHandler.php on line 157
Privacy Policy
```

Any idea what could be the problem?


----------



## Blubb (Feb 16, 2016)

ok it works now but i dont know why


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2016)

Blubb said:


> Now the installation guide runs but the entire site is full with notices


https://wiki.vtiger.com/index.php/System_Requirements#PHP_Configuration


----------



## Blubb (Feb 16, 2016)

Ok i deleted the installation to try it another time.
now i get the following error shown at the end of the page


```
Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 17

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 18

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 19

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 20

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 21

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 22

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 23

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 24

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 25

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 26

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 27

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 28

Notice: Undefined variable: mod_strings in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/modules/CustomView/CustomView.php on line 29

Fatal error: Call to a member function Execute() on null in /usr/local/www/apache24/data/vtigercrm/include/database/PearDatabase.php on line 357
```

my last installation worked after i changed something with the chown rights...
i did exactly the recommened settings in the php ini.
but when i do it, then on the page are no errors its just blank.
when i remove the settings i can see the errors on the blank page..

can you help me a bit?


----------

